# Fog Creature



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of building my Fog Creature prop, brand new for 2012. It's basically a six foot standing prop that I have made a frame for and have attached a wig head in which I carved out a hole going from the back of the neck through to the mouth, and have attached a swamp creature type mask to the wig head. Then I have dressed the creature in a black cloak. I will also be fitting it with realistic fake eyes.

I will be running a tube from the fog machine nozzle and inserting it through the wig head so the fog will come out of it's mouth when people go by. But I have a question, if anyone could help me. What type of tubing should I use that will be able to stand the heat and be flexible? The fog nozzle gets hot so I'm afraid of meltage. I also need no bigger than 1/2" diameter. I'll post pics when it's all done.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've done it with a 6 inch piece of 1 1/2" PVC pipe and a flexible vacuum cleaner hose. You can usually get the hose at the thrift store for about 50 cents at most. Connect the PVC pipe to the nozzle on the fogger (should slide right on), then slip the end of the vacuum hose into the other end. Secure the hose with duct tape, and it's good to go.


----------

